Ask HN: Which developer conferences in Europe are worth attending? - thmslee
======
RicCo386
Biggest Python conference is EuroPython
([https://ep2019.europython.eu/](https://ep2019.europython.eu/)) but it was in
July so you missed that one...

There is PyCon in almost each country. I am volunteering at PyCon SK
([https://pycon.sk/](https://pycon.sk/)), but it will be in March next year.

You can make it to PyCon PL
([https://pl.pycon.org/2019/en/](https://pl.pycon.org/2019/en/)), PyCon UK
([https://2019.pyconuk.org/](https://2019.pyconuk.org/)) in September in the
past I have been on both and can recommend to visit.

